# GE Refrigerator problem



## ej1948 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 7-year-old GE profile refrigerator, Model HSS25GFPA WW and have learned (from this website) that my problem is the condenser motor and most likely the motherboard.  Part numbers are 1093723 and 1531075.  Does anyone have any pointers or steps to take on replacing them?  I'm not a repairman and am female but willing to tackle it if it isn't too difficult.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 1, 2010)

Ej1948:

The "condensor" in a refrigerator is where the freon cools after being compressed by the compressor.  As it loses heat, it CONDENSES back into a liquid.  On a typical fridge, the condensor is the black steel tubing on the back of the fridge, but larger fridges and side-by-sides will normally have a separate condensor coil and condensor fan typically located under the fridge.  The forced air flow over the condensor coil allows for more rapid heat loss from the freon than by convection alone.

As you can see there isn't any motor associated with the operation of the condensor, unless the motor you're speaking of is the condensor fan motor.

Probably your best bet would be to register onto either one (or both) of these two web sites:

Appliance411 - Appliance Purchasing, Appliance Service and Appliance Repair Parts Information Center for Major Home Appliances

or

Appliance repairs, Appliancehelp, Appliances, repairs to dryers washers dishwashers fridges repairs microwaves ge maytag kenmore frigidaire westinghouse inglis, appliance how to take apart information, purchasing an appliance help, model number help,

Both of those web sites are owned and operated by appliance repair technicians who are knowledgeable about GE appliances.  Both have Q&A forums on their web sites and both take the time to answer all the questions posted there.  I've known the owner of one of those sites for over 10 years now and have had several business dealings with him.  He was able to get me parts for my commercial laundry equipment a lot cheaper than my local Maytag dealer would sell them to me.  I met the owner of the other site when I first got on the internet about 15 to 20 years ago.  I figured I'd help him out by helping to answer questions on his forum, but being that he repaired appliances for a living, and I didn't, I was of little help to him.  Still, he was appreciative and courteous to me, and so I remain respectful of the guy.

Explain clearly what problem you're having with your fridge is, and tell them you've been told that the problem is likely to be the mother board and/or condensor motor (?) and ask if it's possible to test which one needs to be replaced, and if they could give you instructions on how to actually go about replacing it.  That's the kind of info you're going to need an appliance repair tech for.  I would only be able to give you general troubleshooting advice, and none of it would apply to a fridge with digital controls like yours.

Sorry I couldn't help more.  Dan or Jeff will more than make up for my lack of the detailed knowledge you need.


----------



## ej1948 (Aug 1, 2010)

You're right, it is the condensor fan motor.  In my haste to ask my question I left out "fan".  My brother-in-law has run all the tests suggested by various websites and everything points to the fan motor and motherboard being bad.  I will go to the websites you suggested and hope for more assistance.  Thanks for your help; I appreciate it.


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another place...

GE Refrigerator Parts from RepairClinic.com


----------



## emmets (Apr 18, 2011)

Never heard about this MB. ussually i only change timer. :|


----------

